# Fire & Emergency Plan



## ETCspot (Dec 9, 2008)

The Safety & Security Director of the college my venue is located at has directed me to produce a Fire & Emergency Plan for the theatre. Granted most of this will be "venue-specific" information, I was wondering if anyone has a pdf or word file from a similar plan for a facility. Any input you have is appreciated.

My email is [email protected]

THanks!


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 9, 2008)

Careful what you put in this plan. In many (if not all) states you must provide staff traning in whatever plan you impliment. An evacuation plan for patrons and staff is a must. Be cautious about including any fire fighting requirements in there. Even the use of fire extingusihers would require you to train staff in their appropriate use and, more importantly, require substantially greater liability since they would be fighting a fire (even on a small scale). 

Our plan includes a few detailed evacuation scenarios. Beyond that, we provide regular inspection of flame retardation on our sets and curtains and assure proper operation of our fire curtain. We also supply fire extinguishers but do not offer any traning, as our insurance company would have trippled our rates due to the liability. This, as odd as it may seem, satisfies our fire marshalls requirements. I personally know of several theatres that do this for the same reason. It seems counter intuitive, but it has its place legally speaking. In short our "official" policy is one of making sure our equipment works properly before there is a fire, but evacuating all of our patrons and staff during the event of an actual fire. 

~Dave


----------



## Van (Dec 9, 2008)

I'd try going to www.ready.gov They have a lot of outlines and guidelines for emergency preparedness.


----------



## venuetech (Dec 10, 2008)

a web search for "places of assembly fire plan" came up with lots of links here are a few..

http://search.colorado.edu/facilitiesmanagement/pdc/safety/documents/emergencyplangroupa.pdf

http://www.mass.gov/Eeops/docs/dfs/osfm/pubed/flyers/places_of_assembly.pdf

http://www.seattle.gov/Fire/pubEd/business/Public Assembly.pdf

http://www.concordma.gov/Pages/ConcordMA_Fire/assembly/Place of Assembly Check List3.doc


----------

